# Zpanel Problem



## krakozia (Nov 30, 2005)

Ok first of all everytime i try to goto http://mysite/zpanel/install.php or when i try /zpanel/install/install .php either way it dont work and even if it did im still stumped on getting a ftp server and mail server can someone help me.


----------



## Skie (Mar 15, 2003)

I've never heard of ZPanel. I think the best thing for you to do would be to ask on their support forums at http://www.thezpanel.com.


----------

